# Milan: quando tornano Messias, Kjaer e Maignan.



## admin (10 Ottobre 2022)

Tuttosport: nessun recupero in vista di Milan - Chelsea. Messias proverà a tornare in gruppo nei prossimi giorni, mentre Maignan e Kjaer potrebbero tornare contro Monza e Dinamo Zagabria.


----------



## Solo (10 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: nessun recupero in vista di Milan - Chelsea. Messias proverà a tornare in gruppo nei prossimi giorni, mentre Maignan e Kjaer potrebbero tornare contro Monza e Dinamo Zagabria.


Mi interessa solo Mike.

Il Kjaer visto finora è un mezzo disastro, e Messias se la prenda pure comoda che almeno Pioli schiera i 3 cc.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Mi interessa solo Mike.
> 
> Il Kjaer visto finora è un mezzo disastro, e Messias se la prenda pure comoda che almeno Pioli schiera i 3 cc.


Effettivamente kjaer in mezzo ai nostri ragazzi ormai pare un ex giocatore.
Ad ogni intervento o accenno di scatto temo... si rompa.


----------



## kYMERA (10 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: nessun recupero in vista di Milan - Chelsea. Messias proverà a tornare in gruppo nei prossimi giorni, mentre Maignan e Kjaer potrebbero tornare contro Monza e Dinamo Zagabria.


Addirittura Mike già con il Monza? Non è la prossima partita di campionato?
O si riferisce a Kjaer?


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Ottobre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Addirittura Mike già con il Monza? Non è la prossima partita di campionato?
> O si riferisce a Kjaer?


Veramente mike si era messo in testa di giocare addirittura contro la juve....


----------



## kYMERA (10 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Veramente mike si era messo in testa di giocare addirittura contro la juve....


Ok ma perchè lo abbiamo tolto dalla lista? A quel punto poteva giocare benissimo Mirante contro il Chelsea, non mi sembra che Tata sia molto meglio.
In questo modo non credo possiamo rimetterlo più dentro ora no?


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Ottobre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ok ma perchè lo abbiamo tolto dalla lista? A quel punto poteva giocare benissimo Mirante contro il Chelsea, non mi sembra che Tata sia molto meglio.
> In questo modo non credo possiamo rimetterlo più dentro ora no?


Mi pare possa esser rimesso nelle liste mike.
Effettivamente per mirante è stata una bella bocciatura ma tant'è...


----------



## admin (10 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: nessun recupero in vista di Milan - Chelsea. Messias proverà a tornare in gruppo nei prossimi giorni, mentre Maignan e Kjaer potrebbero tornare contro Monza e Dinamo Zagabria.


.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: nessun recupero in vista di Milan - Chelsea. Messias proverà a tornare in gruppo nei prossimi giorni, mentre Maignan e Kjaer potrebbero tornare contro Monza e Dinamo Zagabria.



Kjaer è cotto e a fine carriera, i ritmi a cui andiamo adesso e il nostro pressing alto non può reggerli mai nella vita.
Messias è un mezzo cesso buono solo per le rotazioni.
Mike è Mike, l'unico che spero rientri quanto prima tra questi tre.


----------



## Giofa (10 Ottobre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ok ma perchè lo abbiamo tolto dalla lista? A quel punto poteva giocare benissimo Mirante contro il Chelsea, non mi sembra che Tata sia molto meglio.
> In questo modo non credo possiamo rimetterlo più dentro ora no?





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi pare possa esser rimesso nelle liste mike.
> Effettivamente per mirante è stata una bella bocciatura ma tant'è...


Mike può rientrare in lista decorsi 30 giorni da quando è stato rimosso


----------



## mil77 (10 Ottobre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Addirittura Mike già con il Monza? Non è la prossima partita di campionato?
> O si riferisce a Kjaer?


La prossima è a Verona, Monza tra due.
O rientra a Monza o 3 gironi dopo a Zagabria.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: nessun recupero in vista di Milan - Chelsea. Messias proverà a tornare in gruppo nei prossimi giorni, mentre Maignan e Kjaer potrebbero tornare contro Monza e Dinamo Zagabria.


kjaer...
ma ci rendiamo conto su chi abbiamo puntato per la stagione......

eh ma siamo a postissimo in difesa col vichingo, si si.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Ottobre 2022)

Kjaer ha attidudine e letture come nessuno.

Fisicamente nelle ultime partite mi sembra tornato vicino al suo top, non sarà mai un razzo come Kalulu o Tomori, ma spesso quando arrivano loro Kjaer è già li da 1h e gli dice "nel frattempo o liberato l'area e mi sono fatto un caffè".

Di Testa è una spanna e mezza superiore a tutti i nostri difensori escluso Gabbia. 

E' un recupero importantissimo, tecnico e come leadership.

Per me la difesa ideale era e resta 
Kalulu, Kjaer, Tomori e Hernandez.


----------

